# How's this for a door knob?



## mr2real (Mar 20, 2010)

I pulled this off an old door that has set in my mom's shop for years waiting to go to the dump. The only other example I can find like it is an 8 facet. This is a 12 facet. It is hard to get a straight on photo because of the refracting light, however it has the same internal design as the 8 facet. I would like to know if anyone knows a fair price? The 8 facet is listed on a website for $450 and I think that is a little ridiculous. I'm going to start the bidding at $75 and if no one is interested I have a nice place here. None of my interior doors have been renovated and this would look great on any of them. Here's a link to the 8 facet. 
http://www.ogtstore.com/architectural-antiques/antique-hardware/antique-doorknobs/octagon-emerald-green-glass-doorknob-hardware.html


----------



## KentOhio (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll bet that glows under a black light.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Mar 21, 2010)

Very nice knob! I couldn't help but to think how far collecting has come since the days "Bewitched" was a prime time show and we laughed at the Aunt who collected door knobs, she was just ahead of the curve.


----------



## Just Dig it (Mar 21, 2010)

Absolutley beautiful vaseline glass Knob..wow


----------



## mr2real (Mar 21, 2010)

Are you sure this would be considered vaseline? The glass appear a crystal clear emerald green. I really don't know how the top right photo turned out like it did. I'm going to see how it reacts to the black light tonight.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 21, 2010)

What ever type of glass it is it sure is a beautiful color..especially for a door knob.It probally was on a higher price home back in the day. In my opinion it looks to be a depression type glass i know my mother had one of those juicers with almost identical color of the last picture you posted.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 21, 2010)

Undoubtedly Mr. Luthor is missing a door knob []
 One way to keep em out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJriOurLLzI&feature=related


----------



## epackage (Mar 21, 2010)

I think your's looks 10 times better than this one....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Green-D...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c535bc5ad


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 21, 2010)

Thats a very nice looking set.  Here's two of mine.  The handle pull I got at a yardsale for $1.  The 12 sided amethyst  set was rescued from a local gas station.  There's a High's store there now.  Before they were getting ready to close the old station before tearing it down I noticed this set on the door to the Men's room!  Asked if I could have em for 3 bucks and they said sure!


----------

